# Middle Tenn



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,6,9,10,15,17,18,20,21,23,24,26,27,28,30,33,34,35,37,38,40,
41,42,44,45,49,51,52,53,55,56,58,59,60,61,62,65,66,68,70,71,72,73,74

47 total


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any Derby callbacks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Waterblind

2,4,9,15,17,20,23,24,26,27,40,42,44,45,51,58,59,60,61,62,65,66,70,72

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,9,17,23,24,26,27,42,45,51,58,59,61,62

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#7 Clooney O/H Frank & Rita Jones (think that's 7 wins in a row!)
2nd-#21 Bo O/H Bill Goldstein
3rd-#13 Bond O/H Houston Anderson Watson 
4th-#5 Nicki O/H John Broucek
RJ -#22 Cooper O/H Carter Hughes
Jam-19

Congrats to All !! Go Windy grand babies 1st & 2nd!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,29,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,40,42,44,45,49,50,51

Total 38


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-#7 Clooney O/H Frank & Rita Jones (think that's 7 wins in a row!)
> 2nd-#21 Bo O/H Bill Goldstein
> ...


That's 7 of 8 for Clooney. Very impressive, and a big congratulations to Rita and Frank Jones. Running and winning against Bill Goldstein ain't an easy task.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

10,11,14,15,17,20,21,22,23,29,31,32,35,37,40,42,44,50,51


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

15,20, 21,22,23,29,31,32,35,50

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#45 Tazz H/Paul Sletten O/David Aul
2nd-#62 Olive H/Chris Ledford O/Craig & Suzanne Schinzel
3rd-#9 Freeway H/Paul Sletten O/John Straka
4th-#2 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#61 Dolly O/H Ken Neil

JAMS-17,23,24,27,42,58,59

CONGRATS TO ALL !!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Ken and Brenda! Also belated congrats on your fine showing at the Snowbird Cairo trial 2 weeks ago!! Way to go!

Barb and Jerry


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken! Another "Good Idea" weekend!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#20 Baby O/H Bill Woodson
2nd-#50 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#32 Edie O/H Kippy Kemp
4th-#21 Ace O/H Peter Ketola
RJ-#22
JAM - 35

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies 1st and 2nd !! WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow!

Whopper and Ken, again! Congrats!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Kip, Aren't you glad Houston got Edie warmed up for you? Way to go!

rita


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea Bill Woodson!! The Am win is a sweet feeling. Congrats to Jamie as well for the 
Open Jam.


----------

